# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Initiation  l'utilisation des ondelettes pour le traitement d'image

## info_plus

Bonjour  tous,

je dbute dans le domaine traitement dimage, dans le cadre de projet de master en informatique jentame le monde des ondelettes.

Je dois assimiler le sujet ondelettes, j ai fais des lectures sur le net, j ai compris un peu la chose mais vraiment je me sens perdu dans la dfinition mathmatique trs complexe (base, orthogonalit, projection, espace vectoriel) ::aie:: 

Jai pass sous matlab, la vie est plus simple avec les fonctions WAVEDEC2 et DETCOEF2  ::): , mais je comprends pas exactement comment appliquer une ondelette pour extraire les coefficients aussi bien de lapproximation et des dtails dans toutes les directions des chaque niveau, et comment reconstruire limage a partir de ces coefficients. ::calim2:: 

Sous le help matlab, jai vu le contenu du vecteur C et de matrice S mais vraiment jai pas compris grand chose ::oops:: 

Mes questions sont :
1-	Etant donn une matrice reprsentant une image et une ondelette (quelle soit la plus simple en ce moment) comment je peux extraire le coefficient pour le premier niveau, soit disant,  la main
2-	Comment je peux reconstruire mon image  partir de ces coefficients
3-	Est-ce que je dois passer par le fondement mathmatique avant pour pouvoir utiliser les ondelettes

Si quelquun peux me rpondre ou bien me donner un lien, un livre ou je trouve un exemple expliquant ces points clairement je serais vraiment reconnaissante !!  ::ccool:: 

 Autre chose, si quelquun connait un doc contenant un fondement mathmatique simplifi et en franais, et quil peut me le recommander serais aussi fortement reconnaissante !! ::ccool:: 

Merci davance

 ::merci::

----------


## Mr.ux

Hello,

J'en suis  peu prs au meme stade que toi, j'ai deja soumis le meme type de questionnement la : http://www.developpez.net/forums/d85...re-ondelettes/

le doc qui ma tir un peu du gouffre mathmatique des ondelletes : http://www.google.fr/url?sa=t&source...H8BX7sKOrjaFVQ

sinon bon courage... je suis avec attention le post.

----------


## info_plus

merci bien pour ta rponse rapide aussi bien que pour le lien Mr.ux  ::): 

j'attends encore des rponses, apparemment c'est trop compliqu ce sujet d'ondelette  ::triste:: 

Entre autre, je vais essay d'avancer, si j'airais des nouvelles je postulais pour enrichir la discussion  :;): 

bon courage  toi aussi et  tout le monde

 ::lahola::

----------


## SmileSoft

salut, 

pour l'utilisation des ondelettes tu as en gros: 



> 1-La dcomposition en coefficients dondelettes 
> 2- faire ce que tu dsir avec, par exemple dbruitage, compression,  detection de contour, analyse de texture ...etc 
> 3-reconstruction





> Mes questions sont :
> 1-	Etant donn une matrice reprsentant une image et une ondelette (quelle soit la plus simple en ce moment) comment je peux extraire le coefficient pour le premier niveau, soit disant,  la main


voil une solution 





> 2-	Comment je peux reconstruire mon image  partir de ces coefficients


La reconstruction par la transforme en ondelettes est le processus qui sert  assembler les coefficients pour obtenir limage originale sans aucune perte dinformations, ce processus est appel  la transforme en ondelettes inverse . La reconstruction de limage originale est faite dabord par la transformation des colonnes, puis des lignes. ( contrairement  la dcomposition qui commence par la transformation des lignes puis les colonnes) ci joint des schmas illustrant la dcomposition et la reconstruction. 




> 3-	Est-ce que je dois passer par le fondement mathmatique avant pour pouvoir utiliser les ondelettes


 oui bien sur, il faut comprendre cette notion de *multi-chelle*/ *multi-rsolution* de l'ondelette. 

voil des titres de quelques thses qui pourront t'aider: 



> HONG Sern Tan -* Denoising of Noise Speckle in Radar Image.
>                                         The university of  queensland 2001* : cette thse de doctorat en anglais mais elle est trs intressante ( voir le chapitre consacr  la tronsforme en ondelette). 
> 
> Jrme LANDR - *analyse multi-rsolution pour la recherche et   lindexation dimages par le contenu dans les bases de donnes images.* Universit de bourgogne 2005.
> 
> Camille DIOU - *Contribution  lintgration sur silicium de la  transforme en   ondelettes, Application au traitement dimages.* UNIVERSIT DE   MONTPELLIER 2000.
> 
> Jean-Pierre ANTOINE et Laurent JACQUES *Traitement de limage  de  lquation de la chaleur aux ondelettes.* LUniversit de Louvain.


Bon courage.

----------


## info_plus

Bonjour  tous, merci smilesoft pour la rponse dtaille('bien que c'est un peu tard')

donc dans le mme contexte d'utilisation des ondelettes, j'ai pass sur le toolbox matlab version 7.7.0.471 (R2008b)
le premier code 


```

```

fonctionne trs bien avec l'image indexe TEST2.TIF et j'obtiens bien les images reconstruites  partir des cofficients des dtails de la transformation en d'ondelettes ::D: 

Par contre, avec l'image 'truecolor' TEST.TIF, j'obtiens le message d'erreur suivant:


```

```

avec le code


```

```

Je comprends que l'erreur concerne la reconstruction de l'image des dtails horizontales, sois disant,  partir de la matrice des coefficients chd1 par contre j'arrive pas  le rsoudre  ::oops::  je trouve pas d'indication sous le help matlab  ::aie:: 

est ce que quelqu'un peu m'aider  corriger le prob  ::calim2:: 

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ::D: : ccool:

----------


## kmaniche

Montres nous le code que tu utilises pour la reconstruction ?

----------


## info_plus

Bonjour  tous,

Kmaniche dit



> Montres nous le code que tu utilises pour la reconstruction ?




```

```

de cette faon, on reconstruit une image  partir de la matrice chd1 qui contient les coefficients horizontales de dtails de l'image originale!
n'est ce pas???

----------


## info_plus

Bonjour  tous,

pour l'application des ondelettes sur une image, un petit document qui explique la transforme et reconstruction avec des exemples trs claire, je le partage avec vous peut tre il aidera ceux qui dbutent comme moi 

http://online.redwoods.cc.ca.us/inst...ames/paper.pdf  ::ccool:: 

pour le second problme (reconstruction d'une image truecolor  partir de ces coficients d'ondelettes sous matlab) apparement c'est pas le bon forum puisque j'obtiens encore pas de rponse  ::(: 

je mets rsolu quand mme!! 

bon courage  tout le monde  ::coucou::

----------

